# Key in a Beethoven work



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Beethoven's _Consecration of the House_ is a celebratory piece. Why did he choose B Minor instead of D Major?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Uh...he didn't choose B minor or D major. It's clearly in C major. Just like the score says.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Lol.









..............


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Who is buried in George Washington's tomb?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Buried in a tomb? A minor.


----------

